# Iphone 4s question



## JRCooch (Feb 4, 2016)

How do I set up an iPhone 4s from scratch? I keep getting the message insert SIM card but I was told that we can use the phone without getting phone service and just use the wifi.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is an Apple iOS section on this forum, maybe a nice mod will move your thread there? 
You need a micro sim card in the phone to activate it with a carrier. Once activated you can put in any sim card from any carrier. iPhone states that no sim card is inserted, cannot bypass activation - JailbreakQA


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You need a SIM Card to activate it, once that is done you can remove the SIM.


----------

